# Help me, problem with restoring partition.



## aquiles (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, I have a dedicatede server with freebsd FreeBSD 8.2, yesterday I had a problem with a kernel and lost the connection with the server. The company that have hosted my dedicated, put my machine in mode secure for that I could restore my files and can recover my data. My problem is that I can not mount the previous partition. I need your help the data are very important for me.

Thanks


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 27, 2011)

> put my machine in mode securo for that I could restore may files and can recovered my dates


Your machine is now in single-user (secure) mode and you want to recover your "data".

1. What is your file system (ufs, zfs, etc...)
2. In safe-mode I assume you are connecting to the server over ssh?
3. If you can connect over ssh, show messages logged under /var/log/ (only show error messages, not all messages)


----------



## aquiles (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a noob user in this theme, the file system, how see this? I can connect with the server in ssh with putty and ftp with winscp and in /var/log haven't error log.
thanks


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Show contents of /etc/fstab. Also output of:
`# df -T`
`# uname -a`
3. Download to your PC the files below, sort through them, then find and post error messages only! All files in /var/log: dmesg.* and mount.* and messages.


----------



## aquiles (Dec 27, 2011)

result to 1:


```
proc		/proc	procfs	rw	0 0
```

result to 2:


```
rescue-bsd# df -T
Filesystem                               Type   1K-blocks      Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
91.121.210.232:/home/pub/bsd-rescue8_64  nfs    204587312 179759420 14435444    93%    /
devfs                                    devfs          1         1        0   100%    /dev
/dev/md0                                 ufs        29742      1746    25618     6%    /etc
/dev/md1                                 ufs         4526        22     4142     1%    /root
/dev/md2                                 ufs         4526       314     3850     8%    /var
procfs                                   procfs         4         4        0   100%    /proc
devfs                                    devfs          1         1        0   100%    /var/named/dev
/dev/md3                                 ufs        19566        12    17990     0%    /tmp
rescue-bsd# uname -a
FreeBSD rescue-bsd.ovh.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

result to 3:

in /var/log haven't messages of error if you have the files download this file http://www.multiupload.com/5Z1NABBHES


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like it's been PXE booted.

Do you have console access? If you installed a new kernel which failed you'll need to boot the 'old' kernel. 

You can also try mounting your root filesystem and remove /boot/kernel/ and rename /boot/kernel.old/ back to /boot/kernel/. That should boot the previous, hopefully correct, kernel.


----------



## aquiles (Dec 28, 2011)

I can acces to console,I have consig restore the particion ufs with the labeldisck but i don't have restore the particion nfs I need restore this particion. The kernel are good the failes are in the ethernet card(configuration)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

Please use some other translator program, it's very hard to understand.

If only your network isn't working then why are you restoring partitions?

Just edit /etc/rc.conf, fix the mistake and reboot.


----------



## aragon (Dec 30, 2011)

This doesn't look like a very typical FreeBSD setup.  What happened to the admin that set it up, and if he's unavailable, why don't you hire one?


----------

